# Holley's Life Jacket arrived



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

It was a little difficult getting it on her and adjusted. It is a little big around the neck but I still have some adjusting to do. She started yelling at me when I took the picture. But she is all ready to go. Now we just need to get her used to the water.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Holley looks swell in her new jacket! She also has a look & posture that Pumpkin gets when she is ready to play


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

How much does Holly weigh? Did you buy her a medium?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmmm for some reason I can't get the picture to show. Not the first time I have had this problem though. I wanted to see Holley in her jacket


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

kellygh,
I know exactly the posture you are talking about. It is usually followed by crazy bursts through our apartment as well as barking.
Bernie,
Holley is 11 months old and was 45.6lbs last week at the vet. We got her a medium based on her measurements though not weight. We wanted her to have some room to grow and she was at the larger end of the small so we felt safer with the medium. We also talked to many people on here to figure out the size and brand.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Holley looks great in her new gear!! I think we all know that face all too well!!LOL


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cute I'm still waiting for Jake's medium to arrive  Can't wait to hear about her water experiences!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Holley looks adorable in her brand new swim wear! Yes, and that look! Willie looks just like that right before the "zoomies" strike.

Kobi, I had trouble viewing some of the photos before, then realized you have to be signed in to view them. If you just come to the forums and start browsing, they won't show up. Maybe that was the trouble. Were you signed in, for sure? 

Anyhow, let us know about Holley's swimming experiences, okay?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all. And we will definitely keep you posted as to how she makes out swimming.

jakersmomma,
hope your's comes soon. it did take a while to arrive.


----------

